

What direct marketers can teach lean startups - MichaelApproved
http://blog.mixergy.com/direct-marketing-techniques-launch/

======
comatose_kid
This was a really good interview. Anyone who is interested in learning about
their market before building their product should invest the time to listen to
it.

